# Beta-Code Durch AMAZON Vor-bestellung!?AION



## RomanGV1 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gerade diese Mail erhalten.

Ihr persönlicher Beta-Code für Aion

Liebe Kundin, lieber Kunde,

Sie haben bei Amazon.de "Aion" bestellt und erhalten hiermit Ihren Pre-Order-Code, mit dem Sie folgende Extras für Aion freischalten können: 
- Zugang zu allen Aion Beta Events 
- Zugang zur Server- und Character-Vorauswahl 
- Früherer Zugang zum fertigen Spiel 
- Exklusive Ingame-Items: Lodas' Amulett (1 Stunde XP + 20%)
Schwarzwolken-Hut (Attribut-Booster)
Alter Ring (Element-Effekt: Erde). 

Anleitung zur Einrichtung des Aion Accounts:

1. Gehen Sie auf www.AionOnline.com/playbeta. 
2. Folgen Sie den Anweisungen zur Erstellung eines NCsoft® Master Accounts (oder loggen Sie sich einfach ein, wenn Sie schon einen Master Account haben). 
3. Geben Sie den 20-stelligen Seriencode aus dieser Mail ein (dieser Code kann nur einmal verwendet werden).  
4. Wenn der Account erstellt ist, werden Sie kurze Zeit später eine E-Mail mit allen Details zum Download und zur Installation von Aion erhalten. 
5. Wenn Sie weitere Hilfe benötigen sollten, besuchen Sie bitte http://uk.support.ncsoft.com
 oder auch folgenden Link: http://help.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/ncsoft.cfg/...ated=1083816844.

Achtung: das erste Beta-Wochenende startet am 19.06.2009.
Hier ist Ihr Code/sind Ihre Codes: XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

Geil hab ich gerade erst gesehen :
Head Start Program: Get a 48-hour head start to the live game before the game releases

HAMMER GEIL 2 tage können wir schon früher zocken!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da kommen wir locker alle auf Level 20.(Weill wir alle quests kennen etc.)
Das nenn ich mal nen vorteil.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hä?!
Dann bekommt also jeder besteller ohne ausname nen beta invite!?
Das würde ja bedeuten man braucht keine gewinnspiele mitmachen.
Da eine "einladung" ja sicher ist.

Das würde ja bedeuten,wenn ich jetzt storno machen würde (was ich NICHT mache)
Kann ich den code benutzen... wenn das andere so machen die keinen gewinnen... lol

Das game kommt ja erst in monaten.

Oder schnall ich gerade was nicht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist das die Deutsche version die ich "testen" kann?!
Mit Deutschen Texten etc?


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juni 2009)

Die bis gestern noch die CE bestellt haben, sollten eigentlich alle einen Key erhalten haben.
Sollte vorerst noch die Englische Version zum spielen sein dann.

Das mit dem Storno, naja da denk ich mir mal meinen Teil drüber^^ Ob das so einfach geht.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> Die bis gestern noch die CE bestellt haben, sollten eigentlich alle einen Key erhalten haben.
> Sollte vorerst noch die Englische Version zum spielen sein dann.
> 
> Das mit dem Storno, naja da denk ich mir mal meinen Teil drüber^^ Ob das so einfach geht.



Klar geht das.
Das ist "nur" eine normale vorbestellung.

Deswegen wundere ich mich.
Hab schon gedacht das is nen fake.


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juni 2009)

lol jo... so gesehen die einfachste Möglichkeit einen Key zu bekommen, ohne diese Gewinnspielerei.
Hoffe nur das die deutsche Lokalisierung bald als Patch zum testen dann folgt. Bin schon gespannt auf die Sprachausgabe^^.


----------



## Sin (17. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> Die bis gestern noch die CE bestellt haben, sollten eigentlich alle einen Key erhalten haben.
> Sollte vorerst noch die Englische Version zum spielen sein dann.
> 
> Das mit dem Storno, naja da denk ich mir mal meinen Teil drüber^^ Ob das so einfach geht.



Ich hab keine CE und dennoch nen Key bekommen als SE besteller.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juni 2009)

jup...

Sag mal..
Ich wollte jetzt den Code benutzen..
Was steht da!?

Wählen Sie bitte einen Namen und ein Passwort für Ihren neuen Aion® (Europa)-Account. Sie haben zwei Optionen

He!?
Kann ich NICHT meinen HaubtACC nehmen wie bei jedem NcSoft game?!
Brauch ich jetzt echt nen neuen ACC für AION?!

................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



he?!

Ich musste jetzt auf ACC erstellen gehen und jetzt geht alles....... (Alsi ist in meinem Haubt ACC wie es soll)
Seltsam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich hab keine CE und dennoch nen Key bekommen als SE besteller.



lol^^ über und von Amazon? Des Wäre ja Hammer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> jup...
> 
> Sag mal..
> Ich wollte jetzt den Code benutzen..
> ...



mh ob der NC Acc Global?
also bei mir steht nach Key Aion® (Europa)


----------



## Grindolf@Syndikat (17. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade diese Mail erhalten.
> Ihr persönlicher Beta-Code für Aion



Die Mail und den Code hab' ich auch erhalten. Ich hatte aber bereits einen Key für die letzte Beta. Weiß jemand ob der noch gültig ist, oder muss ich den neuen von amazon.de nehmen?

Eine andere Frage:
Ich habe den Client auf meinem Notebook runtergeladen...krieg ich das Spiel jetzt irgendwie auf meinen Desktop-PC ohne wieder den kompletten download machen zu müssen?


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> lol^^ über und von Amazon? Des Wäre ja Hammer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Amazon halt...
Sowas passiert da öffters.

Mein freund hatte die SIMS3 CE gekauft und über 1nen MONAT vor veröffendlichung bekommen.....
Und kurz darauf auch 2 andere "clan" mitgleider.

Und ich habe als einziger PRIME!!!
Und hatte sie dann bekommen, als sie raus kam normal...

Alles sehr seltsam bei AMAZON^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juni 2009)

Grindolf@Syndikat schrieb:


> Die Mail und den Code hab' ich auch erhalten. Ich hatte aber bereits einen Key für die letzte Beta. Weiß jemand ob der noch gültig ist, oder muss ich den neuen von amazon.de nehmen?
> 
> Eine andere Frage:
> Ich habe den Client auf meinem Notebook runtergeladen...krieg ich das Spiel jetzt irgendwie auf meinen Desktop-PC ohne wieder den kompletten download machen zu müssen?



Wenn du die Orginal install datein noch hast benutze die.
Aber nicht den China client etc


----------



## Sin (17. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> lol^^ über und von Amazon? Des Wäre ja Hammer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jopp, das hier is der Text dazu (Total unformatiert, ka wieso):

Liebe Kundin, lieber Kunde,

Sie haben bei Amazon.de "Aion" bestellt und erhalten hiermit Ihren Pre-Order-Code, mit dem Sie folgende Extras für Aion freischalten können: - Zugang zu allen Aion Beta Events - Zugang zur Server- und Character-Vorauswahl - Früherer Zugang zum fertigen Spiel - Exklusive Ingame-Items: Lodas' Amulett (1 Stunde XP + 20%), Schwarzwolken-Hut (Attribut-Booster), alter Ring (Element-Effekt: Erde). Anleitung zur Einrichtung des Aion Accounts: 1. Gehen Sie auf www.AionOnline.com/playbeta. 2. Folgen Sie den Anweisungen zur Erstellung eines NCsoft® Master Accounts (oder loggen Sie sich einfach ein, wenn Sie schon einen Master Account haben). 3. Geben Sie den 20-stelligen Seriencode aus dieser Mail ein (dieser Code kann nur einmal verwendet werden).  4. Wenn der Account erstellt ist, werden Sie kurze Zeit später eine E-Mail mit allen Details zum Download und zur Installation von Aion erhalten. 5. Wenn Sie weitere Hilfe benötigen sollten, besuchen Sie bitte http://uk.support.ncsoft.com
 oder auch folgenden Link: http://help.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/ncsoft.cfg/...ated=1083816844. Achtung: das erste Beta-Wochenende startet am 19.06.2009.


----------



## Skymek (17. Juni 2009)

Muss ich jetzt die CE dafür bestellen oder reicht die Normale Edition. Bitte um schnelle Anwort ^^, denn dann Bestell ich das fix

EDIT: hab gerade gesehn das es auch schon bei der normalen Edition drunter steht.

@unter mir da muss ich eh arbeiten is also nicht so schlimm xD


----------



## Yinas (17. Juni 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt die CE dafür bestellen oder reicht die Normale Edition. Bitte um schnelle Anwort ^^, denn dann Bestell ich das fix



siehe bei Amazon Artikelbeschreibung direkt. Da steht der Text jetzt auch bei der normalen Edition dran. Heisst: Jeder VORBESTELLER (egal ob SE oder CE) erhält den Preorder Key - wenn du heute bestellst aber wohl nicht mehr gültig für das aktuell anstehende Event (ab 19.6.), da man dafür bereits vor dem 16.6. hätte bestellen müssen.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Grindolf@Syndikat schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage:
> Ich habe den Client auf meinem Notebook runtergeladen...krieg ich das Spiel jetzt irgendwie auf meinen Desktop-PC ohne wieder den kompletten download machen zu müssen?



Einfach den AION-ordner kopieren.

Dann im Launcher als Installationsordner den kopierten Aion-Ordner angeben.

fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (17. Juni 2009)

Also um mal ein bisschen Ruhe ins Chaos zu bringen:
JEDER Vorbesteller bekommt einen Code. Ist total egal ob CE oder SE!

Wenn ihr bereits einen Account bei NCSoft habt, dann braucht ihr den Code nur als neue Seriennummer zu registrieren und benuzt den Account weiter.
Wer bisher keinen Account hat, erstellt einfach einen neuen. 

Wenn ihr mehere Spiele vorbestellt habt bei Amazon, bekommt ihr auch mehrere Codes, diese sind einfach durch Kommas in der Mail getrennt.

Damit nehmt ihr dann an allen Beta Events teil und erhaltet die Items. Beides ist durch den einen Code an den Account gebunden.

Wenn ihr bisher schon einen Account für ein Beta Event hattet, braucht ihr diesen nur ändern, heißt, wieder einfach den Code von Amazon bei NCSoft in der Accountverwaltung eintragen und fertig.

Und was die Sache mit den Gewinnspielen angeht, so habe ich das so verstanden, dass es für künftige Beta Events eh keine Gewinnspiele mehr geben wird. Es nehmen dann nur noch Leute an der Beta teil, die entweder vorbestellt haben, oder die einen permanten Beta Key gewonnen haben. So einfach ist das. 
Und generell gilt, wie schon bei Amazon dasteht, wer VOR dem 16. Juni vorbestellt hat, kann dieses Wochenende schon am Beta Event teilnehmen, wer jetzt oder später erst vorbestellt, kann halt erst beim nächsten mal teilnehmen.

Und ansonsten für alle, im August gibts noch ein paar Tage Open Beta.


----------



## Tonkra (17. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> Hoffe nur das die deutsche Lokalisierung bald als Patch zum testen dann folgt. Bin schon gespannt auf die Sprachausgabe^^.



Ja ich auch, wobei ich glaube das diese erst bei der release version (oder sogar danach) enthalten sein wird..

Westliche "kampfvoices" sollen wohl auch kommen laut offizieller aussage (also die stimmen bei dem verwenden von skills). Da bin ich besonders gespannt.


----------



## Gfiti (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab meinen Beta Code heute von Amazon bekommen^^ *freu*


----------



## Ciclon (17. Juni 2009)

hab ihn auch bekommen vollkomen unverhofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hoffe das die asiatischen kampf voices auch nach release noch da sind denn mir gefallen sie ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juni 2009)

lol jetzt hab ich noch ne mail bekommen..
Da is nen wiederspruch drinn^^

Aktivierung der vorbestellten Version von Aion (Europa) mit Einladung zur Beta

Vielen Dank für Ihre Vorbestellung!

Ihr Spiel-Account 'RomanGV1' für Aion (Europa) wurde aktiviert. Löschen Sie diese E-Mail nicht, damit Sie die enthaltenen Informationen zur Hand haben.

Einladung zur geschlossenen Beta von Aion (Europa)

Wir möchten Sie zur *geschlossenen Beta von Aion (Europa) einladen. Eine geschlossene Beta ist ein ganz besonderes Ereignis für eine beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl*. NCsoft gibt Ihnen die Gelegenheit, unter den Ersten zu sein, die die unglaubliche Welt von Aion (Europa) kennen lernen.

Sie haben bereits einen Aion (Europa)-Account erstellt. Jetzt können Sie sich das Spiel holen!

Laden Sie den Aion-Client-Installer herunter und führen Sie ihn aus.

Zum Spielen von Aion (Europa) müssen Sie das Aion-Installationsprogramm (355 K von folgender Adresse herunterladen:

http://aion.patcher.ncsoft.com/liteinstaller/aion.exe

Nach Ausführen des Programms wird der Download des Spiels im Hintergrund ausgeführt. Wenn Sie den Aion-Downloader neu starten, wird der Download fortgesetzt. 

Sie benötigen zum Installieren von Aion eventuell bis zu 15 GB Festplattenspeicher.

Beta-Zeitplan

Unser Zeitplan wird auf unserer Website (www.aiononline.com) und in unseren Betaforen (http://betaboards.aiononline.com) veröffentlicht. Nachdem Sie den Seriennummerncode des Spiels registriert haben, erhalten Sie uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf unsere Foren.

Ihre Meinung

Wir möchten Ihre Meinung hören! Wir möchten erfahren, was Sie vom Spiel halten und Sie bitten, Anmerkungen und Vorschläge im Aion Beta Message Board zu posten. In diesen Foren können Spieler sich mit anderen austauschen und ihre Meinung an das Entwicklerteam weiterleiten.

Sie finden das Aion Beta Message Board unter http://betaboards.aiononline.com.

Klicken Sie unter http://betaboards.aiononline.com/ auf "New User", um einen Forum-Account zu erstellen. (Hinweis: Sie können erst auf diese Foren zugreifen, nachdem Sie Ihren Aion (Europa)-Account aktiviert haben.)

Fehlerbehebung

Wenn Sie Fragen zur Installation von Aion haben, wenden Sie sich an unser Tech Support-Team unter http://help.ncsoft.com

Informationen zu Aion finden Sie auf unserer Website http://eu.aiononline.com/de/. 

Vielen Dank! Wir freuen uns schon darauf, Sie im Spiel zu sehen!

Das Aion-Team


----------



## Ayaril (17. Juni 2009)

Ich seh gerade dein Problem nicht.
Beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl = Leute mit Pre Order Key + Leute mit normalem Beta Key
Alles ganz logisch und ohne Widerspruch.

Was aber immer wieder aufs neue ein Widerspruch für mich ist: deine Signatur.
"Ab 18+ Jahre"...aber 18 sagt doch schon, 18 und alles darüber. Wofür das +? ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juni 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Ich seh gerade dein Problem nicht.
> Beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl = Leute mit Pre Order Key + Leute mit normalem Beta Key
> Alles ganz logisch und ohne Widerspruch.
> 
> ...



In einem anderen thema geht es darum das es eine Pre Order Box gibt.
Wenn es die gibt.. was ist da drinn?

Weill ich "Nur" die CE bei amazon vorbestellt habe.
Und einen PO code bekommen habe mit extras etc..
Was sollte dan in der Pre Order Box drinn sein wenn es die in DE geben sollte?!

Schnall ich nicht.. sinn?

Und ich denke den Key bekommen alle die bei Amazon einkaufen.
So wie ich es gesehen habe..

Das ist für mich kein Prob ich will nur alles wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.Das + kommt weill das auch auf vielen games steht^^ 18+ halt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

Mit der Pre order Box ist wohl gemeint, normale CE Box einfach vorbestellt.

Also das selbe was es für die schnellen bei Amazon gab.


----------



## Ayaril (17. Juni 2009)

Ja, sagen wir es mal so, die Pre Order Box ist das gleiche wie der Code, den du bei Amazon bekommst, inklusive der Special-PreOrder-Items nur als normale Plastebox, wie jedes andere Spiel. 
Es gibt das bei vielen Spielen. Zum Beispiel gab es das jetzt vor kurzem auch bei Sims 3. Man kauft so eine Box, die wie eine Spielebox aussieht, dafür bezahlt man so 5&#8364; oder so, die werden dann später verrechnet, wenn man das eigentliche Spiel kauft. Solch eine Pre Order Box enthält aber sonst nichts weiter als den Code und das wars. Es ist nur eine Box für Leute, die lieber im normalen Handel kaufen, statt online. Macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied am Ende.

PS: 18+ ist ja ok, aber "ab" und "+" sind doppelt gemoppelt ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juni 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Ja, sagen wir es mal so, die Pre Order Box ist das gleiche wie der Code, den du bei Amazon bekommst, inklusive der Special-PreOrder-Items nur als normale Plastebox, wie jedes andere Spiel.
> Es gibt das bei vielen Spielen. Zum Beispiel gab es das jetzt vor kurzem auch bei Sims 3. Man kauft so eine Box, die wie eine Spielebox aussieht, dafür bezahlt man so 5€ oder so, die werden dann später verrechnet, wenn man das eigentliche Spiel kauft. Solch eine Pre Order Box enthält aber sonst nichts weiter als den Code und das wars. Es ist nur eine Box für Leute, die lieber im normalen Handel kaufen, statt online. Macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied am Ende.
> 
> PS: 18+ ist ja ok, aber "ab" und "+" sind doppelt gemoppelt ^^



Ich habe bei Amazon die PO von SIMS3 und die CE.
Ich habe da nix billiger bekommen.
hmm....... (Ja ich kenne das mit dem verrechnen)
Wollte ich nurmal so anmerken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.Ja ich find dich auch toll^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps2.Wenn ich in der geschlossenen bin,darf ich auch darüber videos in netz stellen?
Wie in der china vollversion etc?


----------



## Ayaril (17. Juni 2009)

Ja, darfst jetzt Videos machen...die NDA ist ja gefallen. ^^ Alles darfst du frei über alles berichten.

Und wegen dieser Box, wie ich sagte, das läuft mit so richtigen Boxen über den normalen Handel, nicht online.
Also Media Markt, Saturn oder sonstiges. Einfach hingehen, die Box kaufen, insofern sowas verfügbar sein sollte (hab ich noch nichts derartiges bei Aion gehört), für diese Box 5€ oder so bezahlen und dann diese Box oder den darin enthaltenen Gutschein mit zu dem Markt nehmen, sobald ihr das richtige Spiel kauft. Dann werden die 5€, die ihr für die Box bezahlt hab, mit dem Spiel verrechnet, sodass man dann auch nciht mehr zahlt, als jeder normale Käufer.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juni 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Ja, darfst jetzt Videos machen...die NDA ist ja gefallen. ^^ Alles darfst du frei über alles berichten.
> 
> Und wegen dieser Box, wie ich sagte, das läuft mit so richtigen Boxen über den normalen Handel, nicht online.
> Also Media Markt, Saturn oder sonstiges. Einfach hingehen, die Box kaufen, insofern sowas verfügbar sein sollte (hab ich noch nichts derartiges bei Aion gehört), für diese Box 5€ oder so bezahlen und dann diese Box oder den darin enthaltenen Gutschein mit zu dem Markt nehmen, sobald ihr das richtige Spiel kauft. Dann werden die 5€, die ihr für die Box bezahlt hab, mit dem Spiel verrechnet, sodass man dann auch nciht mehr zahlt, als jeder normale Käufer.



Ich kenn das sys^^
Trotzdem haben die das bei Sims nicht gemacht bei mir.
Ka^^
Frag mal nach kann ja sein das ich noch geld bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schaun wir mal.


----------



## Aranai (17. Juni 2009)

Nja ich hab nen Key gekriegt, war sogar ganz erstaunt, als der im Postfach war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich freuts!
HAb aber die CE auch schon vor längerer Zeit ( Als der Releasetermin sogar noch auf Dezember bei Amazon stand) bestellt.

Und Game gard gezogen, gleich wird installiert und am 19. gehts dann endlich los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (17. Juni 2009)

Aranai schrieb:


> Nja ich hab nen Key gekriegt, war sogar ganz erstaunt, als der im Postfach war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm steht das nicht immernoch auf Dezember? Hab schon lang nichtmehr geguckt ^^


----------



## Aranai (17. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm steht das nicht immernoch auf Dezember? Hab schon lang nichtmehr geguckt ^^



Also ich meine vor nicht allzulanger Zeit auf Amazon gelesen zu haben, das der Release jetzt im September ist. 
Ich zumindest hab noch ne Mail im Postfach, die von Dezember ausgeht.
Gleich mal gucken...

Hier ist es ja:

Lieferung voraussichtlich: 31. Dezember 2009 - 2. Januar 2010
Voraussichtlicher Versand dieser Artikel: 30. Dezember 2009
	1 	"AION - Collectors Edition"
Computerspiel; EUR 59,99


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juni 2009)

Aranai schrieb:


> Also ich meine vor nicht allzulanger Zeit auf Amazon gelesen zu haben, das der Release jetzt im September ist.
> Ich zumindest hab noch ne Mail im Postfach, die von Dezember ausgeht.
> Gleich mal gucken...
> 
> ...




Die sache ist aber das Amazon nie genau den termin weiß, da muss man nur an Dragon Age, WAR usw denken. Solange es keinen Termin vom Hersteller selber gibt würde ich mich auf nix verlassen was die Versandhäuser schreiben.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Aranai schrieb:


> Lieferung voraussichtlich: *31. Dezember 2009 - 2. Januar 2010*
> Voraussichtlicher Versand dieser Artikel: 30. Dezember 2009
> 1 	"AION - Collectors Edition"
> Computerspiel; EUR 59,99



ich liebe Amazon Prime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bekomme es auf jeden Fall am Releasetag in die Packstation 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (17. Juni 2009)

preorders sind nicht so mein fall. hellgate london war für mich immer eine lehre und auch AoC (wobei das jetzt so langsam ganz nett für nebenbei ist).

ich habe mir einfach einen preorder key bestellt für 4.99 (über einen link von amazon wenn man auf eines der aion versionen geht)

5min später war der key per mail eingetroffen und ich kann ganz bequem am WE bereits dabei sein.

falls aion sich als flop rausstellen sollte schmerzen mich die 5 euro nicht um an ein paar netten beta events teilzunehmen.


mfg


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2009)

Coole Sache mit dem Beta Key... gleich mal vorbestellt. Wenns mir nicht gefällt kann ich immer noch stornieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (17. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich liebe Amazon Prime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Me too! 
Das mag ich an Amazon!
Bei WAR waren die auch zuverlässig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juni 2009)

Aranai schrieb:


> Me too!
> Das mag ich an Amazon!
> Bei WAR waren die auch zuverlässig.
> 
> ...



BF 2000 habe ich 2 wochen vor verkauf bekommen.
Das schöne ist ja bei PRIME nicht nur das du alles schnell bekommst.
DHL EXPRESS ist ja dank PRIME kostenlos.
Kein porto, verpackung nix.
Wenn man viel bestellt wie ich, dann haste da sehr schnell deine 27 euro (oder 24!?) raus.(Einmal im Jahr!)

Soll jetzt keine AMAZON werbung sein.
Aber auch die aktion mit den dicken PromoKarten zu BF war hammer. (das kartenspiel)

*Naja ich freue mich schon sehr auf AION.
Wie bestimmt alle hier.*

Wir sehen uns ingame.
Viel spass.

Grüsse RomanGV1 / Roman Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2009)

Heyho,

ich hab mir nun den Pre Order Key bei 4u2play geholt und als Zahlungsart Vorkasse angegeben.

Doch watt nu? Hab keine Daten für die Überweisung bekommen und warte auf E-Mails :-O


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich hab mir nun den Pre Order Key bei 4u2play geholt und als Zahlungsart Vorkasse angegeben.
> 
> Doch watt nu? Hab keine Daten für die Überweisung bekommen und warte auf E-Mails :-O



Wasn das für ne seltsame seite.
Davon habe ich noch nie was gehört.

Sollte es so sein mit dem bezahlen.
Müsstest du ne MAIL bekommen mit konto daten.
Da du vorkasse gemacht hast.
Dauert das überweisen normal so ca 3 tage.(nach dem DIE das geld haben bekommst du die daten!)
Da haste schon mal das event verpasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2009)

>.< Genial

Wie kann ich denn sonst noch an einen rankommen vorm Start des Events?


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> >.< Genial
> 
> Wie kann ich denn sonst noch an einen rankommen vorm Start des Events?



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...:EOIBSAE:1123

Wenn der link hier steht gehts bestimmt schnell weg.
Ich weiss zwar nicht ob das legal ist.
Aber es funst.

Leider kann ich dir da nicht mehr helfen..da ich selbst nicht weiter weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geil hab ich gerade erst gesehen :
Head Start Program: Get a 48-hour head start to the live game before the game releases

HAMMER GEIL 2 tage können wir schon früher zocken!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da kommen wir locker alle auf Level 20.(Weill wir alle quests kennen etc.)
Das nenn ich mal nen vorteil.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2009)

*seufz* Ich denke ich lasse s, ist mir zuviel Stress. Kann ich nicht anzocken, schade


----------



## Norjena (18. Juni 2009)

Einfach die normale Edition über Amazon vorbestellen? Dann gibts die Beta Keys die 2 Tage Headstart und den Itemkrams auch dazu.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Einfach die normale Edition über Amazon vorbestellen? Dann gibts die Beta Keys die 2 Tage Headstart und den Itemkrams auch dazu.



geht das noch? Denn immerhin steht auf der Amazonseite in der Beschreibung



> Bestellen Sie bis zum *16. Juni* vor, um an diesem Event teilnehmen zu können


----------



## Norjena (18. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> geht das noch? Denn immerhin steht auf der Amazonseite in der Beschreibung



Gibt doch mehere Beta Events? Ka, aber das mit dem Headstart und so sollte noch gehen oder?....hm naja wird man sehen wenn nich isses auch egal.

Hier.

WICHTIGER HINWEIS: Die Beta-Events finden in unterschiedlichen Zeiträumen statt. Ein Code ist für alle diese Beta-Events gültig. Das nächste Beta-Event findet vom 19. bis 21. Juni 2009 statt. Bestellen Sie bis zum 16. Juni vor, um an diesem Event teilnehmen zu können. Spätere Vorbestellungen können erst für die folgenden Beta-Events berücksichtigt werden. Die Codes werden rechtzeitig vor dem Start des jeweiligen Beta-Wochenendes per Email an Sie versandt. Zur Teilnahme ist ein NCsoft Master Account erforderlich, den Sie unter www.aiononline.com/playbeta erstellen können. 

Also bis zum 16. ist für dieses WE, wer danach vorbestellt bekommt den Code erst zum nächsten Event.


----------



## igk (19. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> *seufz* Ich denke ich lasse s, ist mir zuviel Stress. Kann ich nicht anzocken, schade



Was isn da stressig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

Wenn man sich nen Key nach dem beginn des WE´s holt, zB. am Samstag geht der trotzdem?


----------



## Norjena (19. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nen Key nach dem beginn des WE´s holt, zB. am Samstag geht der trotzdem?



Nächstes Event erst.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich mir jetzt einen hol wärs nutzlos für dieses


----------



## Norjena (19. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir jetzt einen hol wärs nutzlos für dieses



Jop

Geht aber eh erst bis lvl 11 oder so, von daher wayne.


----------



## Sithrael (21. Juni 2009)

ich oute mich jetzt mal --> hab kp von dem ganzen beta kay krams.

hab schon etliche Seiten zu Aion durchstöbert, testberichte gelesen, videos/trailer gesehen und finde das Game einfach mal hammer! 
Das ding ist ich habe immernoch null peilung von dem ganzen betasachen.

Das das ne testphase ist, ist mir ja bekannt. aber wie genau komm ich nun an einen key?
runtergeladen habe ich mir die us version ... halt alles auf englisch, aber das passt schon irwie.

währe nett wenn mir diesbezüglich mal jemand sagen könnte wie das alles abläuft. zur not auch per pm, falls das nicht unbedingt in den thread gehöhrt. danke!


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

Kriegst nen Betakey wenn du das Spiel vorbestellst, oder du kaufst einen. Kannst dann an den Beta-WE´s zocken.


----------



## Sithrael (21. Juni 2009)

kay danke schonmal.

und wo kann ich die key kaufen?
udn sind die dann für jedes we einzeln oder für alle betas?


----------



## Jurrasic (23. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich hab mir nun den Pre Order Key bei 4u2play geholt und als Zahlungsart Vorkasse angegeben.
> 
> Doch watt nu? Hab keine Daten für die Überweisung bekommen und warte auf E-Mails :-O



((Huhu,
die Seite ist neu und zuverlässig
Schreib denen eine Email, die schicken dir Kontodaten.

Sehr geehrter Kunde, 


Sie haben sich bei Ihrer Bestellung ************* für die Zahlungsart VORKASSE entschieden. Unsere Bankverbindung hierfür lautet:

Konto-Inhaber: 4U2PLAY GmbH
Kontonr.  09 403 929 01
BLZ 200 800 00
Dresdner Bank/Commerzbank
Verwendungszweck: Kundennummer ************

Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 5,00 Euro.

Sofort nach Geldeingang wird der Vorgang bearbeitet.))

Hab ich von denen etwa 4h später wiederbekommen

Ging recht fix


----------



## mattenowie (23. Juni 2009)

hier haste den beta-key in spähtestens 10 min

http://www.***.de/Aion/Aion-Key/


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Hab nichts bekommen, trotz Mail. 

Hab ihn mir bei *** geholt und auch dieses WE gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xlexo (25. Juni 2009)

wenn ich den nachm we bei Amazon bestellt habe, sollte ich dann auch schon nen Beta-Key bekommen haben? Hab' nämlich bis jetzt nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen.
Wär cool, wenns irgendwem auch so geht und mir da ne Info dazu geben könnte.

xlex


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. Juni 2009)

Xlexo schrieb:


> wenn ich den nachm we bei Amazon bestellt habe, sollte ich dann auch schon nen Beta-Key bekommen haben? Hab' nämlich bis jetzt nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen.
> Wär cool, wenns irgendwem auch so geht und mir da ne Info dazu geben könnte.
> 
> xlex



habs auch gestern bestellt... bekam auch noch keine, denke wir werden den erst 1-2 tage vorm beta event bekommen^^
oder wenn amazon die bestellung überprüft^^

Edit: Noch jemand die letzten Tage bestellt und noch nicht bekommen??


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> habs auch gestern bestellt... bekam auch noch keine, denke wir werden den erst 1-2 tage vorm beta event bekommen^^
> oder wenn amazon die bestellung überprüft^^
> 
> Edit: Noch jemand die letzten Tage bestellt und noch nicht bekommen??



Haben mir auch viele aufgeregte Waaaver gesagt.
Was ist da los?!?
Ich bin unsicher ob ich noch werbung machen soll.
Nachher bekommt keiner mehr nen key etc............. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catwar (29. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> habs auch gestern bestellt... bekam auch noch keine, denke wir werden den erst 1-2 tage vorm beta event bekommen^^
> oder wenn amazon die bestellung überprüft^^
> 
> Edit: Noch jemand die letzten Tage bestellt und noch nicht bekommen??



Jo icke am 26.6. Aber immer "ruhig Blut" die kommen schon, die Keys. Sind ja noch 3T 11Std  bis zum nächsten Beta-Event.

In der Mail steht doch auch "Die Codes werden rechtzeitig vor dem Start des jeweiligen Beta-Wochenendes per Email an Sie versandt. Zur Teilnahme ist ein NCsoft Master Account erforderlich, den Sie unter www.aiononline.com/playbeta erstellen können. "

Ausserdem hat das damals bei mir mit WAR auch alles super geklappt mit den OB-keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingDCB (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich finds irgendwie voll dumm xD... Ich meine es gibt ja die Beta um sich das spielt anzugucken wie gut es ist / es läuft. Wenn man sich das nun bestellt und die Beta spielt und dann sieht dass es nicht das Richtige für einen ist, ist man doch voll Owned oder?^^


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Also ich finds irgendwie voll dumm xD... Ich meine es gibt ja die Beta um sich das spielt anzugucken wie gut es ist / es läuft. Wenn man sich das nun bestellt und die Beta spielt und dann sieht dass es nicht das Richtige für einen ist, ist man doch voll Owned oder?^^



Der eigentliche Sinn einer Beta war ja mal das Spiel auf Funktionen zu testen und Bugs zu finden.
Und nicht um herauszufinden ob einem das Spiel gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,

gerade eben bei Amazon vorbestellt, bin gespannt ob der Key noch rechtzeitig bei mir eintrudelt, um in der anstehenden Beta teilnehmen zu können...
Kurze Frage: Kann ich das spiel irgendwie bereits jetzt schon downloaden, oder brauche ich dazu den Beta Key?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gerade eben bei Amazon vorbestellt, bin gespannt ob der Key noch rechtzeitig bei mir eintrudelt, um in der anstehenden Beta teilnehmen zu können...
> Kurze Frage: Kann ich das spiel irgendwie bereits jetzt schon downloaden, oder brauche ich dazu den Beta Key?
> ...



Hast ne PN mit dem Link..


----------



## Duath (29. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Sinn einer Beta war ja mal das Spiel auf Funktionen zu testen und Bugs zu finden.
> Und nicht um herauszufinden ob einem das Spiel gefällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist auch eigentlich keine Beta. Eine Beta läuft in durchgängigen Phasen, damit man das Spiel ausführlich auf Fehler testen kann. Diese Wochenenden sind eigentlich Werbe-Wochenenden, da sich das aber nicht so schick anhört werden sie Beta-Wochenenden genannt.


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Es ist auch eigentlich keine Beta. Eine Beta läuft in durchgängigen Phasen, damit man das Spiel ausführlich auf Fehler testen kann. Diese Wochenenden sind eigentlich Werbe-Wochenenden, da sich das aber nicht so schick anhört werden sie Beta-Wochenenden genannt.



Kannst du so nicht sagen.. Server Stabilität/Auslastung und die Lokalisierung wird auch getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyx (29. Juni 2009)

Hey ich hab ma ne frage wie wird das eig ablaufen dann mit den head start? kriegt man das spiel dann schon vorher die 2 tage oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Klunker (29. Juni 2009)

nope. wenn du es bei amazon oder so bestellt hast, dann komt es am 25-28 heute die mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagt jedenfalls eine freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du kannst dich aber mit dem clienten den du auf demr echner hast ein paar tage früher einloggen und spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am 25 verfllen diese tage aber und du musst den aktivierungsschlüssel eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (29. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Kannst du so nicht sagen.. Server Stabilität/Auslastung und die Lokalisierung wird auch getestet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da man in keiner Beta auf das maximale Level kommen kann ist das Testen der Lokalisierung auch eher ein vorgeschobener Grund weil sehr unvollständig.
Die Server liefen in China bei dem Andrang auch. Warum sollte es bei deutschen Servern anders sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von wegen Headstart: Der ist bei uns sogar 5 Tage früher, am 20.09.09.


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. Juni 2009)

*Ich habe gerade mit Amazon telefoniert und die haben gesagt, dass die alle den Key am 1. per E-Mail bekommen

Also keine angst.*


----------



## Fendrin (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,

danke für den Link. Ich hab den auf der NCSoft Seite nicht gefunden.



> Hey ich hab ma ne frage wie wird das eig ablaufen dann mit den head start? kriegt man das spiel dann schon vorher die 2 tage oder wie läuft das ab?



Das was "Klunkers" Freundin sagt stimmt.

Ich zitiere mal aus meiner Bestellbestätigung:



> Lieferung voraussichtlich: 25. September 2009 - 28. September 2009
> Voraussichtlicher Versand dieser Artikel: 24. September 2009
> 1 	"AION - Standard Edition (Steelbook)"
> Computerspiel; EUR 46,99



m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Klunker (29. Juni 2009)

und ich hoffe imenoch auf einen keys von buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 4players oder gameward :/


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Da man in keiner Beta auf das maximale Level kommen kann ist das Testen der Lokalisierung auch eher ein vorgeschobener Grund weil sehr unvollständig.


Nein, eben nicht.. Das Englisch in der China Beta, war nur grob übersetzt.. Jetzt schreiben sie die Quest Texte usw. teilweise neu, die auch an unserer Kultur angepasst werden und das wird jetzt auch in den Beta-Events getestet...



Duath schrieb:


> Die Server liefen in China bei dem Andrang auch. Warum sollte es bei deutschen Servern anders sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Trotzdem werden sie nicht die selben Server wie in Korea haben... Letztes Betaevent haben sie zB: die Kapazitäten und die Einstellungen für die Warteschlange angepasst/getestet..

Natürlich steht die Werbung hauptsächlich im Vordergrund, trotzdem werden noch so einige Sachen getestet...


----------



## Duath (29. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht.. Das Englisch in der China Beta, war nur grob übersetzt.. Jetzt schreiben sie die Quest Texte usw. teilweise neu, die auch an unserer Kultur angepasst werden und das wird jetzt auch in den Beta-Events getestet...


Die englische China-Version war nicht mal offiziell.
Aber okay, wie testest du die Lokalisierung in den neuen Stufe 45-50 Gebieten? Nur mal als Beispiel.



jo0 schrieb:


> Trotzdem werden sie nicht die selben Server wie in Korea haben... Letztes Betaevent haben sie zB: die Kapazitäten und die Einstellungen für die Warteschlange angepasst/getestet..
> 
> Natürlich steht die Werbung hauptsächlich im Vordergrund, trotzdem werden noch so einige Sachen getestet...


Ja klar, da man sowas veranstaltet kann man das direkt für solche Tests mitnutzen. Habe auch nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet. Die Wochenenden sind trotzdem Werbe-Wochenenden, weil richtiges Testen nicht möglich ist. Schonmal an einer richtigen Closed Beta teilgenommen?


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Die englische China-Version war nicht mal offiziell.
> Aber okay, wie testest du die Lokalisierung in den neuen Stufe 45-50 Gebieten? Nur mal als Beispiel.


Ja, war nicht offiziell, war war zu Anfang der EU Beta genau die selbe Übersetzung.. Vielleicht kann man sie auch noch in kommenden Events testen? Keine Ahnung.. Jedenfalls haben sie beim letzten mal auch gesagt, dass man Feedback über die bearbeitete Version geben soll...



Duath schrieb:


> Ja klar, da man sowas veranstaltet kann man das direkt für solche Tests mitnutzen. Habe auch nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet. Die Wochenenden sind trotzdem Werbe-Wochenenden, weil richtiges Testen nicht möglich ist. Schonmal an einer richtigen Closed Beta teilgenommen?


Richtiges testen wird auch nicht benötigt, da die meisten Bugs in einer neueren Version eh der Vergangenheit angehören... Zurzeit läuft ja noch eine veraltete Version...
Und ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass es keine "Werbe-Wochenenden" sind, ich habe nur hinzugefügt, dass die doch teilweise am testen sind....


----------



## Duath (29. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Und ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass es keine "Werbe-Wochenenden" sind, ich habe nur hinzugefügt, dass die doch teilweise am testen sind....


Du hast gesagt, dass man das so nicht sagen kann, kann man aber anscheinend schon (vielleicht hätte ich das Wort "eigentlich" unterstreichen sollen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Du hast gesagt, dass man das so nicht sagen kann, kann man aber anscheinend schon (vielleicht hätte ich das Wort "eigentlich" unterstreichen sollen).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, kann man auch immer noch nicht so sagen, da ja was getestet wird. Du hast es so hingestellt, als ob die ausschließlich nur als Werbemittel gedacht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das mit dem "eigentlich" passt ja wohl nur in den Sinne, dass es als Beta gehandelt ist, aber keine ist, weil es zur Werbung dient... (Eigentlich keine Beta, weil Werbung...) Wie du es in etwa gesagt hast..

Naja, lassen wir es, langsam wird es mir zu dämlich über so ein sinnlosen scheiß zu diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (29. Juni 2009)

Einigt euch einfach auf 50% Test & 50% Werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw.: Tut es zur Sache, dass ich gerade US Version von Aion runterlade, aber an der deutschen "Beta-Werbung" (nicht das wieder jmd anfägt) teilnehmen will?
Einfach den Launcher wieder auf Deutsch umstellen, und die Sache ist erledigt, oder wie?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Duath (29. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ja, kann man auch immer noch nicht so sagen, da ja was getestet wird. Du hast es so hingestellt, als ob die ausschließlich nur als Werbemittel gedacht sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein letzter Kommentar noch dazu: Wenn ich das so hingestellt hätte, als ob dieses Wochenenden ausschließlich als Werbewochenenden gedacht sind, dann hätte ich geschrieben "Es ist keine Beta, es wird nur so genannt". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, die Wochenenden sind -eigentlich- für Werbung gedacht, NCSoft nutzt testet damit dennoch die Server-Kapazitäten und Teile der Lokalisierung, eine richtige Beta ist es aber bei weitem nicht.

So, was war nochmal das Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (29. Juni 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Einigt euch einfach auf 50% Test & 50% Werbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja den Launcher zum Downloaden auf Nordamerika stehen lassen. Bevor du das Spiel spielen willst, auf Europa stellen.




Duath schrieb:


> Ein letzter Kommentar noch dazu: Wenn ich das so hingestellt hätte, als ob dieses Wochenenden ausschließlich als Werbewochenenden gedacht sind, dann hätte ich geschrieben "Es ist keine Beta, es wird nur so genannt".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie heißt es so schön? Der Klügere gibt nach -  also lass ich das mal so stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jacky (30. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre auch dankbar für einen Link wo ich den Client schon runterladen könnte.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Duath (30. Juni 2009)

jacky schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dankbar für einen Link wo ich den Client schon runterladen könnte.
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!


http://aion.patcher.ncsoft.com/liteinstaller/aion.exe


----------



## KingDCB (30. Juni 2009)

Kann ich mir das heute auch noch Vorbestellen und kriege den Key? Glaub schon oder?


----------



## jo0 (30. Juni 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Kann ich mir das heute auch noch Vorbestellen und kriege den Key? Glaub schon oder?



Steht bei Amazon:


> *WICHTIGER HINWEIS*: Die Beta-Events finden in unterschiedlichen Zeiträumen statt. Ein Code ist für alle diese Beta-Events gültig. Das nächste Beta-Event findet vom *03. bis 06. Juli 2009* statt. Bestellen Sie bis zum *30. Juni* vor, um an diesem Event teilnehmen zu können. Spätere Vorbestellungen können erst für die folgenden Beta-Events berücksichtigt werden. Die Codes werden rechtzeitig vor dem Start des jeweiligen Beta-Wochenendes per Email an Sie versandt. Zur Teilnahme ist ein *NCsoft Master Account* erforderlich, den Sie unter www.aiononline.com/playbeta erstellen können.


----------



## KingDCB (30. Juni 2009)

Heißt also ja...

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingDCB (30. Juni 2009)

So habs jetzt auch bestellt. Konnts nicht mehr aushalten xD.

Viel Spaß wünsch ich allen bei der Beta. Hoff mal die Email kommt dann bald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goa4all (1. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> So habs jetzt auch bestellt. Konnts nicht mehr aushalten xD.
> 
> Viel Spaß wünsch ich allen bei der Beta. Hoff mal die Email kommt dann bald
> 
> ...




Laut Amazon (hab da gleich nachgefragt vor ner Woche nach Vorbestellung hehe) werden die Keys heute (am 1. Juli) per Mail verschickt.

Gruß


----------



## Herzul (1. Juli 2009)

ich bestells mir noch vor aber betas zock ich net denn es ist viel geiler 2 tage vor release zu zocken und die qs noch net auswendig zu können  P.S kleri ftw!!!


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> ich bestells mir noch vor aber betas zock ich net denn es ist viel geiler 2 tage vor release zu zocken und die qs noch net auswendig zu können  P.S kleri ftw!!!



Andersrum hilft es aber vielen Leuten herauszufinden ob denen das Spiel vom Grundprinzip her gefällt oder nicht. Und ne Beta ist ja nicht zum Spielen da, sondern zum Fehler finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingDCB (1. Juli 2009)

Schreibt mal wer bitte hier rein wenn er die E-mail von Amazon erhalten hat sonst werd ich hibbelig im laufe des Tages xD


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




:-P


----------



## Rethelion (1. Juli 2009)

Amazon hat die Keys gerade verschickt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingDCB (1. Juli 2009)

Jop hab auch bekommen...jetzt bin ich wieder ruhig^^

Btw schöne Ferien an alle die haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (1. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> ich bestells mir noch vor aber betas zock ich net denn es ist viel geiler 2 tage vor release zu zocken und die qs noch net auswendig zu können  P.S kleri ftw!!!



oh ja lieber erst beim release schauen obs einem nicht gefällt, so wie bei Hellgate London. Ich hab da schön in die Scheiße gegriffen und die ~50€ in den Wind geschossen -.-

das is natürlich viel geiler so....


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Juli 2009)

Habs 2x bestellt, aber nur 1 Key bekommen, noch jmd das Problem?^^


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Habs 2x bestellt, aber nur 1 Key bekommen, noch jmd das Problem?^^



Sind die Codes vl direkt hintereinander geschrieben?


----------



## Pitagoras (1. Juli 2009)

Jep , bei mir das gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

Aber keine Panik ... den 2. bekommst du mit ner 2 Email inerhalb von 2 Stunden ... so die aussage von Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich viel mehr interessiert ist , funzt bei jemandem der Client DL ?? .. und ich mein der Europa net den US, oder is das der gleiche ??

Edith sagt hier ein Email auszug  für alle die schon panisch bei Amazon angerufen haben ^^

vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf bei Amazon.de.

Bitte haben Sie noch ein wenig Geduld. Der zweite Beta-Key sollte Sie ebenfalls 
in Kürze per E-Mail erreichen.
Da wir sehr viele Keys versenden müssen, kann die Zustellung des zweiten Keys 
sich um 2 Stunden verzögern.

Falls der zweite Beta-Key Sie nicht bis 18 Uhr erreicht haben sollte, 
kontaktieren Sie uns bitte unter unserer kostenlosen Hotline:

0800 262 9663

Wir geben Ihnen den Code dann manuell per Telefon durch.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn ich Ihnen damit vorerst ein klein wenig weiterhelfen 
konnte.

Ich wünsche Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## evergrace (1. Juli 2009)

so da mir auch diese fragen beantwortet wurden^^
es gibt noch keine EU vers.
einfach die us runterladen und danach den launcher auf eu machen
mfg


----------



## Reldnak (30. Juli 2009)

Hatte gestern auch einen Key im Postfach.
Habe Aion erst am Montag bei Amazon bestellt.

Download läuft schon -


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon ganz neugierig ab wann dann der deutsche Client verfügbar ist. Ist ja nicht mehr wirklich viel Zeit bis Release .

Lg


----------

